# Look at my new toy.......



## Captain Spike (May 31, 2004)

Duel 12/0 wide. Now I just need to save up to be able to afford to put line on it!


----------



## Surfrat (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Sweet.*

Nice reel, (as my Ol' Timer Surfrat Mentor Bill Wilson would say),...

"Ya might need to mortgage the House to spool that one!"

BTW: Could you shoot me an email!

[email protected]

Cell: 1.413.222.8651

Thomas Kieras


----------



## BigJoe (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow that's a nice looking reel. How much line does something like that hold?


----------



## Captain Spike (May 31, 2004)

I'll be loading it with 900 yards of 130 lb Dacron and a topshot of 200 yards of 130 lb monofilament. Hopefully I can try it out on a bluefin tuna in Gibraltar.

Spike



BigJoe said:


> Wow that's a nice looking reel. How much line does something like that hold?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*That's One Fine Reel*

I fished with these reels off the Kona coast for grander Blue Marlin. Reels loaded with hollow core dacron with finger trap connection to 200 yards of IGFA class 130# Sufix Key line. We were using big live Bonita as baits.

I think there are no finer big game reels made. I thought that Old Salt has gone to one of these reels for big shore based sharks.


----------



## Captain Spike (May 31, 2004)

That's exactly what I'll be using. Sufix is excellent line and I can get a pretty good price on it from a dealer friend over here.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Also used some wind-on leaders*

We used some 25-ft 500# mono wind-on leaders pre-rigged with a 600# Aussie style snap swivel. This wind-on was attached loop to loop with a bimini loop in the 130# line. We would connect at this snap our live bait rigs that we pitched back after bridling the hook on to the big live bonita bait. We would bridle on the live bait drop it back in the tuna tube and hook up to the 600# snap. We we were ready we would then drop the bait back in the spread.

I do not know what the big tuna guys use.


----------



## RAMON (May 23, 2004)

very nice I bet that reel sure set you back a few pennies but none the less a great reel.

Ramon


----------



## Captain Spike (May 31, 2004)

I had to sell a lot of crimp sleeves to pay for it!



RAMON said:


> very nice I bet that reel sure set you back a few pennies but none the less a great reel.
> 
> Ramon


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

AWESOME reel Spike. Maybe one day when I win the lottery I can get something like it. LoL.


----------



## Captain Spike (May 31, 2004)

Larry

I've used the rig that you mention when I worked as deckie on a boat in Madeira. The only difference was that instead of a Coastlock snap they tend to use a stainless steel shackle to join the short lure leader to the main wind on (I've attached a picture). They don't use livebaits in Madeira preferring to cover more water by fast trolling with lures. I've live baited with big (10 - 15 lb)skipjack tuna in Mauritius and it's a very successful technique. They take blue and black marlin, hammerhead & mako sharks and BIG yellowfin tuna (only the really big ones can eat a bait that big!). I took a 450 lb blue marlin and a 400 lb hammerhead on the same day with livebait.

I haven't fished for the big bluefin before but I'm told that they're very shy of any hardware near to the lure so I think long fluorocarbon leaders may be required.

Spike


----------



## Captain Spike (May 31, 2004)

The small Duel 12 Speedy and 20 Speedy are really nice too and reasonably affordable, I've got my eyes on them too. My buddy is the Duel distributor in Portugal so that helps too LOL!



shrky2413 said:


> AWESOME reel Spike. Maybe one day when I win the lottery I can get something like it. LoL.


----------



## Kyle aka Kcon (May 30, 2004)

Kickin butt Spike!!................Rock on bud........Kyle


----------

